# Anyone from San Antonio Texas?



## samlondon (Jan 15, 2009)

hey I feel kinda alone on this one, anyone willing to meet up would be great it is a bit of an evil disease but very serious and I think that it gets ignored as it is not life threatening. please share with me!


----------



## Deb1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I live in San Antonio. I do feel very alone with this thing. I've tried so many different meds & remedies, and I'm just feeling really sad & alone with the whole thing right now.


----------



## samlondon (Jan 15, 2009)

My doctor has just prescribed me with dycyclomine, valium, and fluoxetine and told me to continue to take imodium if I get diarrhea real bad and then to eat the BRAT diet, I live off toast basically and bananas. Im here to talk, let me know if you need any help


----------

